# feeding while on vacation?



## CKY

I was just thinking, how do all of you feed your piranhas while your on vacation? The reason I'm asking this is because my family and I sometimes like to go on vacations like 3 times every year. But when we do we're usually gone for more than a week. I was just wondering how you people would feed your piranhas in that situation?


----------



## phensway

if you cant have someone come keep an eye on them........, I feed mine a lot of blood worms and shrimp before i go, and then make sure there is a lot of feeder fish....i use a variety of feeder fish (guppies, rosies, golds) bc the rosies are reallly stupid and die easy, and the guppies hide real easy.......... so this normally takes care of business for me...... good luck


----------



## CKY

Thanks, I'll probably ask my grandma but if not I'll do what you said.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Dont do the feeder thing. If they dont eat them and just kill them you water will be f*cked. If you can just get someone to feed them, or seperate them.


----------



## CKY

ok thanks


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

If you are goin out for a week and don´t have someone to care just don´t feed them...they will be OK!


----------



## CKY

Really, because aren't the piranhas used to eating every day and if you don't feed them for a week they might eat each other. I'd probably have to devide them first right?


----------



## Innes

I get someone to feed mine, but otherwise I would add some small fish like tetras or danios incase the piranhas get hungry - if they are small there is less chance the piranhas will kill and leave them as they are bite sized.

or seperate them so they don't eat each other.

you can also get mecanical things that drop food in every day - you could get one and fill it with cichlid sticks


----------



## pcrose

Just show your grandma how to feed them and you will be fine. That is a good idea with the feeders but spme piranhas would eat them really fast and it wouldn't last as long unless you had a lot in there.


----------



## SnowCichlid

Give them a big feast before you leave and turn down the temp slightly before you leave and leave them in little to n lighting so that they are less active and metabolism slows down slightly.


----------



## Croz

what everyone else said , aslo the idea with the autofeeder is good if you can't get someone to feed them. but you need to make sure they will eat whatever is in the autofeeder first. like my reds wont eat pelets but will eat flake food. so just try and few things. the aut feeder itself is only like $15-25


----------



## School Criminal

i would just tell a friend that is also interested in piranha's and show them how to feed them and what to feed them.


----------



## maverick

Live fish


----------



## allenkain

I keep going over it in my head, after returning from a two week Vacation to Florida, I found 6 fish met what appears to be a horrible death. I have been puzzled by these deaths because some of these fish, specifically the clown loach and featherfin are like banshee warriors who won't go down without a fight. The one thing all the dead fish had in common were they ate from this zoo med plankton feeding block I put in for the pleco. The pleco is still alive and kicking (but of course). Not sure which fish went first, some of the fish were nothing but skull and bones, no doubt the bichirs took care of them and they are still alive so it couldn't have been toxic to eat the dead fish. Water parameters were pristine when I left. The only thing I can think of is that plankton feeder block I added on the day I left.


----------

